# Times are changing



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

With Marijuana laws easing nationwide, perhaps we aught to think about cashing in.

I know and respect the views of the LJ community about this substance, however I am satisfied in my own mind that there is absolutely nothing at all wrong with it and therefore I have no problem supplying what I can if I can make some money from it. I am in business after all.

I've decided to market some pipes. I have a good design and a steady supply of material and I can make about a dozen of them a day, sans finish.

For those of you out there who are looking to make some money with your woodworking, consider this emerging market.

I have a local hardwood store with rosewood in a crate, all cut and planed and only 3.25$. I can get about 4-5 pipes out of one piece. Can't beat the profit margin there.

Thoughts?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It may well be an emerging market, but I would suggest that folks proceed with caution. Where I live, there are still laws on the books against selling "drug paraphernalia". Of course one could argue that the pipes they are selling are intended for use with legal tobacco, but that doesn't prevent law enforcement from arresting you and creating all srts of trouble for you, even if the charges would ultimately not stick.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

As far as I know as long as there is no residue within the pipe its a legal entity but like anything else its subject to those who enforce the law. Just ask Tommy Chong, im pretty sure the law really threw the book at him over selling water pipes.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

CharlieM1958, I think as long as you don't market them as having anything to do with marijuana, you're okay. How people use them is their business.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Be cautious…Central Lockup is a tough place…even for a Lumberjock


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Another "Land of the Free" dilemma.
Thanks for reminding me to pick up some urea.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

"CharlieM1958, I think as long as you don't market them as having anything to do with marijuana, you're okay."

Except you started a forum topic on the internet, with the premise of cashing in via pot smokers….

I think it is a good idea, though one might be advised to check on the toxicity of certain woods when heated to combustion.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

Living in the stoned state of WA, where the voters took away the state laws covering pot and the streets of Seattle smell like it. I have to remind you it is still a federal offense and the feds will make an example of you if they can. If they bust the pot distributor and find an invoice from you for a dozen pipes your at the least going to get audited by the IRS. Not worth it to me


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The problem with making money off marijuana is to make big money you have to advertise. Here in Missoula,
Mt. we had people that advertised, made big money and the feds, thanks to all the publicity they generated,
took them down and they lost all that big money. Some small quiet operations that were just trying to help
people were ignored, they did not make big money, but they are still going. Might be a moral someplace in
there. Since I have a light case of asthma and cannot even inhale with cigarettes, I do not worry about it.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a first hand experience with Left handed cigarettes as I smoked during my younger years a very…. long time ago, they are still a mind altering drug as is drinking so being a motorcyclist, I have to consider the fact that I wouldn't want to be anywhere near someone smoking a joint while behind the wheel so it's a negative for me and wouldn't put myself anywhere close in the social path of pot smokers.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

"Living in the stoned state of WA, where the voters took away the state laws covering pot and the streets of Seattle smell like it. "

Sorry, but the streets here don't smell like pot at all. Maybe in some areas, but as soon as you walk half a block away, it's gone. The U-district is probably the worst place with the smell, and even still it isn't really all that bad.

And WA is far from being a stoned state. The vast majority of people are not high at all. Most workers still get drug tested and still are not allowed to use pot.

Yes, it's legal here (can't buy/sell it till December, however), but it's not anywhere close to being a problem that most people make it out to be.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Whether you do smoke or not is not the focus of this discussion. It is about noticing trends and taking advantage of them. I thoroughly believe that if you can create something that will fit into a emerging market, you have a great chance to ride the money wave for a while.

I have noticed that the wedding business has been picking in states that marry gay people. I have increased my marketing of my wedding gift products to store that are along the borders of the state. This has resulted in increased sales for me. Has also resulted in leads in other states. Seems that the businesses that cater to gay weddings talk to each other. More accounts have been picked up as a result. This is not about my sexual orientation. It is about seeing a trend and capitalizing upon it.

russellAP, if you can find a market for your pipes, GO FOR IT. As long as you do not offer illegal goods, you are good. Get in on the ground floor and make some money. If you don't do it, someone else will.


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

Russell if you wanna make pipes and sell them it's fine with me I don't smoke or drink Im sure there are more drinkers than there are smokers and myself I would rather be around a stoner than a drunk,> STONER SEE THE LIGHT<> DRUNK SEE 3 LIGHTS< ching ******************************************************* chong ching chang


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

From a neuro psychology point of view (my wife is one) there is a measurable decline in thought processes with those who are heave pot users. Having said that, it also applies to alcohol so whatever is your drug of choice it will do harm when abused.

The irony of it is that pot smokers finally get to legally smoke pot, but now you cannot smoke anywhere but your home….lol.

Well I am rambling, I think the pipe idea is good.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have a problem with what you propose - it's not going to make anyone smoke who isn't already set on smoking. I am curious about your statement that you plan on marketing them - can you elaborate on your marketing strategy?


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

For all you that were smokers in your "younger days" things have changed radically. The THC level of pot today is about triple what it was ten to 15 years ago. ( better weed through hybred plant research) So there are considerably more issues now than there were back then. But the real issue is the synthetic marijuana. There are hundreds of strains, some with HUGE power and the "geeks" ( their term not mine ) that are chemical engineers dropouts, are developing more at an alarming rate. I attended a class 6 months ago and they said there were about 800 strains, but within a year there will be 2000.

There was a youngman that smoked some in our area and was "over the top high" for a week, he was hospitalized about 3 days into it for two broken hands and a broken wrist from punching things. Many of these strains make you "bulletproof". This is not an uncommon story in these circles.

Most strains are smoked through a pipe, so I am not sure I would want it on my conscious that I made the pipe that a kid used to ruin or seriously negatively impact his life for the sake of a few dollars in my pocket….

Russell, I have read and respected your abilities, but you and I really differ here,
Just my humble opinion…
Mike


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Russel, you've identified a market that can be taken advantage of, and I say do it. I would probably too but I live in a red state and I don't see myself getting any personal freedoms any time soon. At least people are starting to take a common sense approach to marijuana and hopefully the fear mongering will one day stop.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Slight tangent but still related - Dr. Sanjay Gupta had a very interesting report I read a couple of weeks ago.
Perhaps others saw this as well.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/08/health/gupta-changed-mind-marijuana/index.html


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I certainly didn't want to offend anyone who feels strongly about pot. 
I only want to point out that one day this type of thing will be quite legal and very profitable. 
Glass pipes rule today, but they break easily and gunk up worse than wood. 
I plan to use rosewood and lacewood which are low to non-existent as far as toxic. However there is a break in for all wood pipes.

Seeing the toolset and materials are so low, you can really mop up when this market becomes available. I'd start making against that day when they can be marketed online.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't smoke pot. Used to.
Don't drink to excess. Used to.
Don't have a lot of sex. Used to.
Most tools used in above endeavors is, or was at one time, illegal.
Sooner or later Russell, you'll be legally able to advertise. Be nice to have a stash….of pipes….ready.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't see much money being made at your level. If legalized so where one could sell commercially without fear of repercussions from all branches of the government we would have pipes of all materials shipped in at less than a nickel a piece from third world countries. Most of the pot smokers I knew or know are well frugal (ok they are cheap).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, great response Russell.

Debbie, I suggest we have a forum dedicated to this subject. Somewhat similar to the woodworking accessories forum. We could talk about all the implements for pot smoking a woodworker could make, set up an Etsy site, help everyone stay abreast of the laws, etc. Great idea? I think so. How about you Deb?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

No worries, just label them as dildos.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

+10 for rhett I have considered making some for a friend just cause. I had major concerns about wood toxicity while being burned. also there are precise tube requirements to keep the draw just right. Maybe some field research is in your future. I say go for it, just make sure your liability covers this venture.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you'll have to do some research Russell, make some pipes and give them a try. Make sure you've got lots of chips and candy at hand.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*mds2* Don't Buy the false narrative. All of the original de-criminalization of marijuana laws were penned by Republicans. They lion share of the party and conservatives in general are on your side. Another fact was given to me from the Austin area normal president. The current administration has been the harshest in terms of prosecution and raids of those in the last couple of decades, and that in general, although perceived as pro marijuana, Democratic administrations are the harshest. They throw a bone every now and then, but if you want it think red. BTW the greatest efforts that resulted in the actions in Colorado were all spear headed while it was a red state.

What?>>>.....////.. who thought politics wasn't gonna come up in a weed thread..

Op- make pipes, and sell them. It is a good margin… and they wear out!! unlike most quality wood working we talk about they have an intended and perceived shelf life!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

dont do pot but those little screens are a dollar thats what i hear


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have never done any drugs, but I am a cancer patient and I have been told, by doctors who don't want to be identified, that using a small amount of pot would increase the effectiveness of my chemotherapy and make me want to eat when when the side effects make me stop eating. Pot can also take the edge off the pain that I take large amounts of Vicodin to suppress.
I cannot get it prescribed or even talk about it because my State is a God verses Pot State and Pot is banned in every way. I can't get any, so I will never know what it would do to help me fight cancer and the associated chemo side effects, and pain.
I believe that Pot should be legalized everywhere for medicinal purposes, if the doctors believe it can help your medical treatment, then it should not be outlawed by a bunch of Holy nit-wits.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

"There was a youngman that smoked some in our area and was "over the top high" for a week, he was hospitalized about 3 days into it for two broken hands and a broken wrist from punching things. Many of these strains make you "bulletproof". This is not an uncommon story in these circles."

- Eating apples or watching TV for a week straight would have undesireable side effects too. Any activity, in excess, is ill-advised. Staying "over-the-top-high" for seven days is a VERY extreme example. Only the village idiot's retarded cousin would do something like like that. 
- I suspect the young man in your anecdote was either stupid and/or crazy and/or under the influence of a lot more than just pot. 
- 72 hours "three days" is the typically "stay" for someone admitted to a psycho ward for observations. Again, that young man probably has some underlying issues. If weed were the only culprit, he'd have been released when he sober'd up. 
Just sayin'

Russell, I wish you luck in your endeavor. However, I'm not sure pipes are an "emerging market". Millions of Americans have been ignoring weed laws ever since they were enacted. Pipes and bowls have been available in "head shops" for years and are now widely available online. And despite the prohibition, weed has never been in short supply. Anyone that wants to smoke pot can make 1-2 phone calls, and buy a bag. That said, legalization won't dramatically increase the number of users. The lion's share of prospective smokers are already smoking. But if you can find a local shop to carry your line….you could probably make a few bucks. You'd be better off selling them yourself at street fairs or other events that attract "those people". LOL.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Roger- I live in VA, and the same mindset exists here too. 
Narcotic meds are good.
Guns are good. 
Plants are bad.

TO be clear, I think all three should be legal- within reason. But I don't understand how narcotic meds and guns can be so heavily promoted, while a plant can be so heavily villified…..even for medicinal purposes.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Moke, I think that guy you mentioned was on meth, pot never makes anyone that high nor does it last longer than 8 hours. The more potent it is, the sooner you konk out and sleep. lol. I have heard of some meth related drugs that make you crazy for days. Not anywhere near the same thing, not at all.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Be sure to post some of your prototypes, Russ : )


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

After reviewing the laws in my state, I won't be making any. Too bad, but we are getting closer all the time.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

RussellAP…..

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88843


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"*Don't smoke pot. Used to.
Don't drink to excess. Used to.
Don't have a lot of sex. Used to.*"

I know how you feel. It's a damned shame, ain't it Gene?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Russell, someone got there ahead of you.










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88843


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Russell-Tedstor,
The individual that I made mention of was smoking synthetic weed, as mentioned. Many strains can and does have effects paramount to PCP. I have spent 34 years in Law Enforcement, I have worked hundreds of times with Pyshc wards and their evaluations….this was not the case. I know you think I am wrong or making this up….do some research. 
Mike


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

RusselL,

If you're interested in making pipes, why not? There is a current - and legal - market for them. I've smoked a pipe for years, and all the tobacco that I smoke is legal. I get it by the pound from a tobacco shop in Overland Park. They have loads of beautiful - and expensive - pipes on display for sale.

You might want to check them out. 105th and Metcalf. Great tobacco shop. Very friendly people and they can probably tell you all you want to know about the LEGAL pipe market. They may even be interested in marketing your work. Never know. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Glass pipes rule today, but they break easily and gunk up worse than wood*

So So true, they seem to show them off like a kid with a new toy.
They brake, they run right out & get a new one, gotta keep up with the Jones…


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

Times havent changed…only you have changed.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Let me give you a heads up. Federal laws supersede state laws. It doesn't matter if your state decides to ease up on marijuana, it's still a felony. This whole thing about states rights, you see it was kind of settled in 1865 at appomatox court house with the surrender of the confederate army…

I know, I know a lot of people think that war was over something else, but eh, just look at all those california laws that get struck down by federal courts…. same core issue, different face.


----------



## RobsonValley (Jul 28, 2013)

You need to build a wooden doobie-roller for Dunster (aka BC) bud.
Hey! It's for peeling cucumbers.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Silliest thread seen posted at lumberjocks.

Russell you could branch out and make and sex toys on your lathe too!

Do consult a wood toxicity chart before selecting wood you do not want any lawsuits.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Bill, I think that when the laws ease up, like they are doing, it will be a very lucrative business to be in.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are a couple I made up. I guess I'll have to destroy them later, but it is very easy to make as I'm sure you can see.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Never forget the wise words of Sergeant Joe Friday:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_Twre6ItGEI#t=1


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

ChuckV, lol, good ole Joe Friday. He sure has a way with that old slippery slope fallacy doesn't he?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Russell - You have that right:
Marijuana is the flame, heroin is the fuse, LSD is the bomb.

This is even funnier now that "the bomb" has since taken on new meaning.


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

Im thinking of making some for some peeps what kind of wood do you suggest and what type of finish? it will only be a few and they will not be sold, given as gifts. I would rather give my woodworking away than sell, I get more satisfaction


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

those insturments you made have a nice look to them, kinda appealing, Mr Russ


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Species of Rosewood are oily woods you need to wipe down with acetone before applying a film finish including CA. Penetrating oil finishes tend to gum up. Wood dust and wood itself can be an irritant and cause skin irritation, in addition to problems with eyes and respiratory system.

Several years ago given some Rosewood blanks and made couple of pens that were outstanding. They never sold, ended up giving them away as gifts. During same period sold many wood & acrylic pens. Only lesson learn was people buy what they like. In hindsight guess they would have sold eventually.

Russell, if you go to any head shop will soon see your competition! You already have many Head & Smoke shops in your home state and on line. Just do a search for "Head Shops."

Follow your dream Russell these folks might get you there faster!
http://howtoopenaheadshop.com/


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I dunno Moke. I think we're talking about two different things here. The stuff (i think) you are referring to is also known as "spice" and is NOT marijuana. Its a green, leafy substance that is sprayed with some sort of chemical. It has been unofficially marketed as a synthetic alternative to MJ, but thats where the similarity ends. And no one is fighting to legalize that crap.

Marijuana is a naturally-occurring plant. Nothing synthetic about it.Yes, its been genetically modified (via breeding) to produce higher levels of THC, better flavor, and other attributes. But no medically credible evidence exists that this stuff is any more dangerous than any other activity done to excess.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

@grizzlymunchin - I use rosewood, and wildwood is right about them gumming up with oil. I used a light wipe of danish oil on the pipes above, then after a couple days a good hard wax. I could just skip to the wax though. They wood is sanded to 320, an old 320 which is more like 500 now.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Tedstor,
From the classes I have have attended there is credible evidence some of the strains have very serious implications, I do not work for the DEA, I just listen to them. It is marketed under many names. The weak stuff is sold in some head shops as an incense replacement. My point was simple though, this substance is smoked…I would not want to make anything that has potential to hurt any one.

I think I have beat my point to death…..I'm out of this discussion.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Russell, no need to go and destroy anything, I hope.

but you're going to have to come up with something more ergonomic and cool looking than that. a bit of reefer and research may be in order.

It looks like the screen hole is too small and should be made to fit premade screens. Get the metal ones, not the brass….so I've been told.

There are a lot of designs out there but, I agree, if someone put their "creatively stimulated" mind to it, you could come up with some really neat stuff. all the cheap imports look the same….cheap.

One thing to consider is cleaning trays with matching wooden credit card scrapers. Imagine all the possibilities similar to cutting boards. add a groove on one end to catch seeds, make a door opening to pour them out the side or a hidden compartment to be extra cleaned later when you're down to sticks, screen hits and seeds.

make a lid that secures tight with a cool inlay of a pretty flower on top,....or whatever.

I thought about making a tray with little half round compartments and a secured lid where you could divide your "vitamins" equally for 30 days to help moderate the usage. Although, one party with a case of munchies and that will go out the window…... But, it's an interesting idea.

Also, pot grinders. If you like making bowls and round jewelry boxes with lids, you could modify a grinder to include a turned storage compartment that can be separated….makes a nice wedding gift.

what about a Sam Maloof pot drying rack?..... now that's bad ass.

It's a whole new world of possibilities for jewelry type stash boxes. Instead of a watch box - who wears watches anymore? - you can make a pipe display box with a glass lid and removable compartments. and, and,...........

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst..ttt….tt…....yea, that would be cool.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

uh…...so I've been told.
.
.
.
.

hello?... where'd everybody go?

I feel like Miley Cyrus for some reason.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

They look a bit awkward for sucking on. Not that I'd know.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

@Mark: I believe your IP address is being tracked as we speak. The DEA thinks you know way too much about this subject.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*@Charlie*....."@Mark: I believe your IP address is being tracked as we speak. The DEA thinks you know way too much about this subject. "

"From what I've heard"....besides the munchies….paranoia is often a common side effect ….* ;-)*


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks Russ have a good day


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

So why do pot pipes have to look like a 15 year old in shop class made them. Seriously! I know this because I was a 15 year old…. ummmm..never mind.

Put something out there you would be proud to say you make. If your going to do it, do it with class.
http://disinfo.com/2012/11/is-marijuana-bad-for-you/

Simple google search found the site.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Natenaaron, I've smoked a lot of pipes made out of a lot of stuff. While this pipe is simple, it's also very functional. It resists spillage, it is easy to handle and pass, and it has sufficient mass to dissipate heat. The only draw back is the bitter taste until it is cured. 
When you see one in person, it looks a little better than my lousy flash photos make it. 
I also put more of a mouthpiece on it after I snapped the photo. It just took a couple angle cuts.


----------

